# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Meet, Plan, Go Philadelphia

## travelworld

I'm hosting one of the many Meet, Plan, Go events nationwide in Philadelphia, PA on September 14th.

What is Meet, Plan, Go?

Do you long to escape your cubicle and strike out to discover the world on your own terms? Is your dream for that "trip of a lifetime" still sitting on the back burner? If so, it's time to take action. 

We invite YOU to join us on September 14th in a nationwide movement to raise awareness about career breaks and extended travel. We will be hosting a night of FREE Meet, Plan, Go! events with travel experts in major cities across the country. 

At each event you will... 

MEET inspirational speakers and like-minded travelers in your area.
Get motivation, contacts and resources necessary to PLAN the trip of a lifetime.
Start taking concrete steps forward and get ready to GO!

We're looking for local travelers: Anyone who has taken a trip abroad, quit their job to travel, backpacked before, during or after college, or anyone who wants to speak about their travel experience.

----------

